# 67 vinyl top molding clips HELP !!!



## AK49GTO (Mar 15, 2011)

how does the vinyl molding strip from the sail panel attach to the long skinny “clips” that are to go on the sheet metal? I’m thinking I have gotten the wrong clips from Ames. As the clips are skinnier than the inside of the molding groove. I’d really love to see what the legit clips look like for reference. Supposedly these were on back order from Ames for a long time as there was a manufacturer change. Thanks in advance as I’m sure I’m not the only one who has experienced this.


----------



## Chris gto (Mar 21, 2021)

What did you finally do I have the same situation I’m dealing with now I think they gave me the wrong clips to what clips did you finally use to install the only roof moldings


----------



## AK49GTO (Mar 15, 2011)

Chris gto said:


> What did you finally do I have the same situation I’m dealing with now I think they gave me the wrong clips to what clips did you finally use to install the only roof moldings


----------



## AK49GTO (Mar 15, 2011)

Chris gto said:


> What did you finally do I have the same situation I’m dealing with now I think they gave me the wrong clips to what clips did you finally use to install the only roof moldings


I found these at OPGI ... screw them to the sheet metal and slide your trim over them. It takes some finessing though. Go slow or you will destroy your trim piece , wear a mechanics glove to save you from hand getting sliced up .


----------

